# My first jog with my V!



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, so here the tale of Whistler's first run with us: 5 kms, offleash, joggers pace in the trails @ 12 months old.

So, we usually go for walks with him in a trail that follows a brook. This trail is known as the dog trail as people in the area all bring their dogs here and leave them offleash. There are no streets close by therefore making this trail ideal for off leash pups to run free.

So it all starts off with us getting out if the truck and Whistler being all excited knowing that we are going for a hike. As we hop on the trail, I unclip his lead and away he goes in the woods hunting squirrels and rabbits and everything that needs to be sniffed! The one thing he quickly notices and that seems out of place is that we aren't walking...

His astonishment and surprise is golden! He doesn't seem to grasp that we ALSO can run somewhat like him! He had never seem us running or jogging alongside him. Almost immediately he seems to have an adrenaline rush propulsing him to 500% of his usual self! He's just flying around us: doing his hunting/tracking/being the leader/showing us the way... 

So, as we jog along, he soon realizes that this is not so much different from our usual hikes other than the fact that he doesn't have enough time to mark trees quite as expressively as usual if he wants to stay in range with us. Never the less, seems happy as ****!

As we move forward through the trail, he leads the way as he usually does. Circling around us, sniffing the woods, he shares his fun peering out from behind us at full blaze every so often. The trail is only wide enough for us to be in single rank. Whistler is like a whirlwind, a tornado blowing by us every so often as he's caught some scents and makes his way around us. As we dodge the bumps and weave around trees that make this sinuis trail, we approach a clearing where a small field awaits us. We enter the field, slightly climbing the hill in front of us. Low and behold: terror strikes!

As we enter the open field, my gf leads the way. Of all places that are not a tight squeeze as compared to the woods we have just exited, we find ourselves in a situation that we could not have predicted! Whistler running full stride @ 55lbs, blows by me and catches my gf's right leg just as her left leg plants the soil on her stride. The end result is the right leg curling behind the left leg then crash!! He's just sent her flying to the ground on some rocks. To add a bit of salt to the wounds, as she is down and in pain, he comes pver and incessantly tries to lick her face... Loving puppy, but that's a 2 minute penalty for tripping there bud!!! See adjoined pic for injury report... 

After picking her up, both knees scraped and hands roughened up, we continue down in the trail and finish our 5 k jog/hike/adventure. 

The things we learned in our adventure today is: this puppy's strong! When running with him, be careful to know where he's at because he can bowl you down and over like there's no tomorrow in a second! 


If you've read this far, well congrats! A long story, for a small moral. 

Enjoy your pups and keep an eye or an ear out for them!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Sounds like Whistler had a great time, but your girlfriend not so much! I bet that hurt - my dogs have almost taken me out running past me in the house, I can't imagine being taken out by a V at full speed. I'm sure he felt bad after the fact, they are such loving dogs.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yikes!! I hope your girlfriend heals quickly! That looks painful. 

You know Whistler didn't mean any harm... I, too, have been bowled over by a dog more than once in my life. It's always a big, unhappy surprise!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Vida I loved your short story! Well wishes to your gf but many more happy running together. ;D

Can't believe though that just yesterday I had a very similar accident. Elza met up with a dog called Tank on our morning walk yesterday and they run with full blast together. Seriously it seemed about 15mph! So this dog Tank is about 40kg I think full of energy and all that is muscle! It's a cross American bulldog and something else. Looks like a large pit pull to be honest. Anyway as they run like maniacs Tank is just not looking... I can see him coming trying to decide which way I should jump but we both move the same direction and he takes me out. I'm down. Can't move. I feel sick. 5 minutes and I'm still down. He run into my right knee head on from the side. That knee is weak anyway, not good. Managed to get up but I'm in a lot of pain...
Went to work but on my way there I discovered I can't go up and down the stairs... Not good. I was on my way home from work 2 1/2hours later. Rested it but at midnight I had to take Elza out for her last break, took 10 minutes to get around the corner (normally 2...) not good... Tank lives up to his name for sure!!!

Lesson? Even though that I saw the dog coming accident still happen. :-[


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Acadian: Hopefully your gf is ok!! They are strong dogs!

I've had my knees run into a few times while out with Watson... I've learned not to try to guess his direction and just turn my back on him. I would rather him hit my knees from behind and push me forward than risk hyperextension (tore my ACL several times over the years and am done with knee injuries ).

He's pretty good at dodging through peoples legs but my heart stops every time I see him dashing around other people!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Adrino, wow! That sure is unlucky! I sure hope it heals sooner than later!!! My gf is doing fine. I just hope a young child never gets in front of a V while he's going full blast! I'm sure he would not only knock him down... it could be way worse!! As for our jog, well it did take a little out of the charm of it being the first run with him but it will surely not stop us from going again  Hopefully no one gets injured next time! 

Cash, Mswhipple...we love him to death, and he does too, so not too worried it was on ''purpose'' 

Watson, we have too many more miles to go so I agree, no knee injuries for us either


----------

